

3D Food Printers Could Change What You Eat - prostoalex
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/3d-food-printers-how-they-could-change-what-you-eat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=DT%20Newsletter&utm_campaign=DT%20Newsletter%202015-04-26

======
tehchromic
OK, not arguing with the premise of the article, but is anyone out there
boggled by the sheer lunacy of the situation, in which we are attempting to
create a machine that can print food in 3 dimensions!?!

Imagine that, 3 dimensional food. I swear the world has gone mad from a
certain perspective. haha, where will it end.

